# Double doodle? Stop the madness!



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree! That's kind of sick.

As far as doodles go the only place I would ever get one is australia. They at least seem to know what they are doing as far as breeding doodles and have some sort of standard to go by.

While I don't support doodle breeding at all..if you have to get one I would definitely look into the australian labradoodle breeders and not anything advertised here.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Puppymill ads allowed on this forum? Really gotta question that sort of thing being allowed..


----------



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

@LEUllman: Can you provide me the link to this ad and I will have it blocked ASAP if it is coming via the Google ad network. Thank you. 

Yung


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I found phoenix's brother as a stud at a golden doodle breeders. But to be fair they test all their breeding stock , hips, eyes etc. So if ya gotta do it they are doing it better than most.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

poodleadm said:


> @LEUllman: Can you provide me the link to this ad and I will have it blocked ASAP if it is coming via the Google ad network. Thank you.
> 
> Yung


Definitely coming from google ad network - I can see that in the source. Here's the URL I can grab and paste on my iPad (I get different ads on my Mac):

California Labradoodle Breeders.com


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

why would anyone consider paying that kind of money for a mixed breed? I don't understand the draw that people have to goldendoodles and labradoodles. Anyone know?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Definitely coming from google ad network - I can see that in the source. Here's the URL I can grab and paste on my iPad (I get different ads on my Mac):
> 
> California Labradoodle Breeders.com


OMG the price on those dogs are ridiculous and look how many there are terrible.

*Hank* I think a lot of the lure is that people have the idea that poodles are girly dog but we all know that's not true,they think b/c it's mix with a lab or golden it makes them more manly some how :doh:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

@Hank, I think the craze is mostly attributable to the cute factor of the name, "doodle." After all, that's the only thing separating these dogs from what we used to uncharitably call a "mutt." Well, that and about $1900.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

It's all the "designer breeds" these days. And, the names they come up with! I heard one recently that was new to me, a "FRUG." French Bulldog/Pug cross.

I had to laugh really hard when I was looking at an obvious puppy mill site. They had a shih tzu poodle cross listed as a ****z-poo. All I could think was, "Hmmm. ****z poo. No kidding.":laugh:


----------



## Aireal (Feb 25, 2011)

Hank said:


> why would anyone consider paying that kind of money for a mixed breed? I don't understand the draw that people have to goldendoodles and labradoodles. Anyone know?


As far as the price goes it is beyond me BUT, the reasoning for creating the breeds goldendoodles and laberdoodles is a very legit and reasonible one. They were orinigally (as stated before in australia) to be service dogs, for people that could not tolerate a lab or goldens shedding. the breeds have grown and ones even now recognize are able to support a persons weight where a poodle even a spoo could not bear it. While i do not agree with "fad or designer breeds" the original purpose to the cross as a foundation to create a potential breed of it's own is logical if it has a purpose as these crosses do. 
But with populairity comes the downfall, now the average joe thinks these dogs are cute and have made it a desriable breed thus with supply and demand BYB and puppy mills have caught on fast and have set to ruin something that had foundational purpose. and now we see not goldendoodles breeding to goldendoodles but spoos to golden and lab to spoo then selling them as pure when they do not have the generations of breeding to back them. 
anywho that is why the breed was created and why it is also falling... simply put becuase people like them! smh


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Hank said:


> why would anyone consider paying that kind of money for a mixed breed? I don't understand the draw that people have to goldendoodles and labradoodles. Anyone know?


i have clients that paid $3500 for a lab/poodle and he is just a reg farm dog, crazy hey? no wonder puppymills thrive!

everytime i see someone on kijiji looking for a nonshedding lab/poodle mix i warn them every single one i groom has undercoat, and cost a mint to groom cause they dont dry!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually considered a labradoodle before I really knew poodles and got Ginger - I thought they were smaller because the poodles I had seen were like little ponies - they must have been really big standards - but then I discoverd that the labradoodles were big also although the grooming is not as bad I am told - but then I found a site with puppies and the father and mother were Ginger's size and I fell in love - because I really wanted a red spoo that was not as big as the ones I had seen -and I got her! yay! Anyway - I was looking at the mini doodles but some of them were really weird looking - short legs and big bodies - the ones that looked the nicest were in Austrailia. But I fell in love with poodles! I saw a goldendoodle in Petsmart once and she was beautiful - her coat was a perfect go between but they didn't have to brush her that much - I guess that is the draw - but you can't guarantee that the pup will be cute! Poodles are ALWAYS cute! lol


----------



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Definitely coming from google ad network - I can see that in the source. Here's the URL I can grab and paste on my iPad (I get different ads on my Mac):
> 
> California Labradoodle Breeders.com



Thank you for the link. I will have it blocked from the ad network.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

poodleadm said:


> Thank you for the link. I will have it blocked from the ad network.


Sheriff, you da man! :adore:


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm still seeing the ad on this page....


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Aireal said:


> As far as the price goes it is beyond me BUT, the reasoning for creating the breeds goldendoodles and laberdoodles is a very legit and reasonible one. They were orinigally (as stated before in australia) to be service dogs, for people that could not tolerate a lab or goldens shedding.


Then why don't they just go get a poodle as their service dogs?

Labradoodle Creator Has Massive Regrets Over the Craze He Started - Paw Nation


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I had never seen the ad before someone pointed it out. I now notice there are ads on the page, but I am completely oblivious to them.

The reason I got a Mini was because I wanted a Goldendoodle. And the reason I liked them and still do is because of the "shaggy dog" look. I doubt I will ever get one, but I still like the wavy coat. I admit that the main reason I didn't get one was because they want $2,500 for a puppy.

Mind you after seeing Crufts, I think if you want a "shaggy dog" look you could get a PBGV .

News

I think they are shaggy, cute and purebred. I have never had a hound though and don't know what they are like.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ugh- we were talking about responsible breeding and rescuing at flyball lst week (i have a couple team members looking for a second dog) One (who has one of my rescue foster dogs she adopted 2 years ago) has a friend who paid 5k for a doodle. She's like ummmm why? Course they all love bella. 

i'm against cross breeding i'm against 'mini aussies" *puke* but there are a few odd breeders out there who are at least doing it right- health testing etc, and upfront honest about things (IE that they aren't all non shedding etc)


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder, what is a POSITIVE way to educate people about 'doodles?' I am not trying to be facetious, just in a hurry. Take out ads, is there a website already to donate to? It seems if the doodle breeders were actively and professionally met with some informative campaigns...at least people can make informed choices.

I don't know anyone in the market for a whatever-poo-oodle...if I did I would do my best. But I do happen to know several people with doodles or whatever-tiny-poos (WHO IMPORTED them from other states and were indignant when they decided it wasn't the right kind of whatever-poo they paid for *eyeroll*). I'm certainly not going to say something negative to them about their family members, but if they could have been educated at the front of their journey....


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aireal said:


> As far as the price goes it is beyond me BUT, the reasoning for creating the breeds goldendoodles and laberdoodles is a very legit and reasonible one. They were orinigally (as stated before in australia) to be service dogs, for people that could not tolerate a lab or goldens shedding. the breeds have grown and ones even now recognize are able to support a persons weight where a poodle even a spoo could not bear it. While i do not agree with "fad or designer breeds" the original purpose to the cross as a foundation to create a potential breed of it's own is logical if it has a purpose as these crosses do.


I think it is worth noting that while they were originally created in Australia as service dogs they are NO LONGER bred for that purpose. It was an experiment that in the end didn't work out. Now they are bred for purely for pet/money. You may see an odd one here or there that are working dogs but it's few and far between as I understand it.
Here in the states CCI, last time I checked, was however breeding golden lab crosses for some unknown reason and using those as service dogs. They claim they are better in some way or another but I forget why. 

Nevar - as I understand it Mini Aussies are actually becoming a breed. I have a friend with one who show Aussies and tibbies and she was saying that they were pushing to change the name and I guess there is a breed club?? I don't know a whole lot about them but there is a really really active ASCA club here and they seem to be very accepting of minis and alot of members have them and are competing with them. They are popular here in this area but I don't know where the puppies are coming from. I've had several in training classes over the last two years.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the ASCA (mother breed club) has stated that we will support them being entered into the AKC IF the name is the "north American Shepherd" we do not want the Australian Shepherd known with them. 

BTW 99% of people think my show dog- CKC pointed, ASCA Pointed bitch is a mini  Shes also smaller then some of the ones around here LOL nope she's IN the standard (18.5" tall) 

Currently most "mini's" have a breed club who runs their registrations through the "rare breeds association" ASCA is now giving out DNA Verification titles for Aussies. 

I guess the stance is (and i'm with it) i don't care if you breed it bu sure as hell dont' call it an aussie because it is not. The asca 100% does not acknowledge Mini Aussies.

The minis' are hugely popular on the western REining circuit and down in arizona/show circuit. I have numerous horse trainers ask me where they can find one (I dunno i can't find a reputable breeder i'd even think of sending them too).


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Now how to educate? 

I've decided to not speak out against crosses or what ever. But instead to educate on what a good breeder is and what a good breeder does. Find one of those who does a cross or a doodle or what ever? fine i have no issues seing money going to that person I might not personally believe in that breed- bu at least they are doing it right. And this is my stance for these *shudder* sport mix dogs. YES they can be damn fast. but those other 5 that end up in the pounds *sigh* show me a breeder who does it right and i'll have no issues sending people their way if they are incistant they want that breed x cross


----------

